# Be warned if asked to be Father Christmas



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John kindly/madly :lol: agreed to be father Christmas at a party my son's children were attending. He looked great in the outfit, only his eyes really visible. 
All went well till younger, 3 year old, grandson noticed the santa on his wrapping paper, he went back to santa, saying look i've got a picture of you. looked up at John and said in a very puzzled voice Why is my Papa dressed up as father christmas, the place was in an uproar, his elder brother hadn't noticed. :roll: 
Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoosh, it's bit early for me, but I don't get that one at all    


Kev.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

possibly in wrong forum. not a joke but most certainly is Trivia.
trying hard not to offend by posting in wrong place :lol: :roll: 
Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I must have had a sheltered childhood.

Kev.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I must have had a sheltered childhood.
> 
> Kev.


Now THAT reply is in the right forum :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this an attempt for the Guinness book of records , most stupid thread record.


Kev :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

possibly


----------

